

Most of the world's great music is out of copyright and waiting to be free - cratuki
http://songseed.com

======
shawndrost
Did you make this site? If I were the creator, I would not show it to
strangers until I seeded it personally with 100 or so tracks. Nobody likes an
empty party.

EDIT: typo: "current for forever" => "current form forever"

------
aleksivic
This site has so much potential!

------
mynameishere
You might have a hard time getting orchestras to donate their work. Who knows,
though.

At any rate, once the recordings from the 1950s go into public domain, almost
the whole body of classical work will be available.

~~~
cturner
Thanks for having a look :) If you're an an ameter orchestra, or even most
professional orchestras then all of your money is made from people coming to
your concerts. Thus - if you had a way of getting free publicity by getting
your name out there ( _and_ sharing the music you and your fans are passionate
about) you'd be irrational not to.

------
pius
Very cool, hope to see this take off!

------
edw519
Bookmarked. I'll be back. If this turns out to be as good as it can be, I'll
be back often.

